# Angeln in Sibenik, Solaris



## SahneBanane (6. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Angler,
meine Eltern und ich fahren am 25.08 nach Kroatien.
Wir fahren nach Sibenik, genauer gesagt nach Solaris.
Unser Ferienhaus ist ca. 5-10m vom Meer entfernt, da ich ein begeisterter Angler bin, wollte ich fragen, ob man dort was fängt?
Wenn ja mit welcher Montage. Was brauch ich alles. Wir bekommen eventuell ein Boot. Bitte um schnelle Antwort.

MfG. Sandro


----------



## Skrxnch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sibenik, Solaris*

Hallo,
also die Suchfunktion hier bringt bei Sibenik folgende Treffer.
Direkt vor der Hütte angeln wirste eher vergessen können, aber drumherum gibts glaub echt gute Plätze an der Krka.
Viel Spass


----------



## navysailor (17. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Sibenik, Solaris*



Skronch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also die Suchfunktion hier bringt bei Sibenik folgende Treffer.
> Direkt vor der Hütte angeln wirste eher vergessen können, aber drumherum gibts glaub echt gute Plätze an der Krka.
> Viel Spass



Keine? Zumindest in deinem Link nicht.


----------

